# my 10 gallon iwagumi :)



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

inhabitants

glass trio









one of my ottos









looking forward to your comments and suggestions! thanks!


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

It'll look sweet when it grows in. Your glass cats won't like the bright tank, though. They really need somewhere to hide to do well.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

You should probably scale your images. I have a 19" monitor and still can't really see the pics well. The pic of the oto is completely black.

I like your hardscape.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, make your pictures smaller...

Nice tank! Where'd you get your lighting from?


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

im sorry for the images. i uploaded it to photobucket but is seems like its doing doin its job of resizing the pics. 

@zoo - i got it from a LFS here in manila. its china made.

@mcclellan - i thought it was just a glitch or something. i made a cross post of this to a local forum and it was fine. ill fix it asap. 

@sick lid - ok. ill see what i can do about that. i was thinking of a tall background plant for them to hide in. any suggestions?

thanks for your comments and suggestions guys! keep them coming!


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

very nice looking tank. Will look great once hc and the hairgrass fills in


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks good. I can't wait to see it grow in.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Bk828 said:


> very nice looking tank. Will look great once hc and the hairgrass fills in


thanks! i got this tank running for five days now. im really looking forward to seeing the hc and hairgrass carpet. 

in your experience, how long will it take before this size a tank is covered by plants?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

The Co2 will help it. I'd put a nice bush of H. Polysperma v. Sunsets or a wall of nice vals across the back.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

SearunSimpson said:


> The Co2 will help it. I'd put a nice bush of H. Polysperma v. Sunsets or a wall of nice vals across the back.


thanks! ill try to look for some. you see, resources for aquatic plants are very limited here in the Philippines. the hobby is still in its early ages. only a few LFS and hobbyist actually import and sell aquatic plants. hopefully the hobby will take off soon so that more plants will be available here.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

justdaman said:


> thanks! i got this tank running for five days now. im really looking forward to seeing the hc and hairgrass carpet.
> 
> in your experience, how long will it take before this size a tank is covered by plants?


if you provide a good amount of co2/ferts/lights then in a few months it should fill in completely.


----------



## Bananamacho (May 11, 2008)

Hows that canister filter is working out for you? I bought the same one last weekend, but i havent plugged it in yet.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

its ok. but i think it cant filter the small food particles floating around the water. im gonna put additional foam filter in it if i have the time.


----------



## Bananamacho (May 11, 2008)

Yeah that might be a problem. It can be solved if you have a surface skimmer connected to it though. 

One other question. Is that amount of fish too much on a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

honestly i dont have any idea. anyone?


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

justdaman said:


> honestly i dont have any idea. anyone?


16 neon tetras, 3 glass catfish, and the otos.

Hmm... all those fish are very low bioload individually. However, altogether? I say overstocked. Just keep an eye on your water parameters, cause things can go bad quickly. 

And I'll echo that the glass catfish need a place to hide. See how they're trying to hide behind that rock? 

Nice tank overall though.


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the setup. It will look nice once it matures. Where did you get that rimless 10gal tank from?


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

@frosty - copy that. im now looking for a plant for them to take cover. or maybe ill just put them in my other tank. 

with a bioload like mine, will my daily wc even things out? i do 20% a day. what do you think?

@chizamp - its just a cheap china made rimless from a LFS here in manila. it was a steal for me. i got it for 850 pesos (approx 20USD)


----------



## stonecrabber (Jan 28, 2007)

If your doing 20% everyday you'll be fine, BUT eventually you WILL
get lazy like everyone else and everyday will turn into every other day.:icon_roll 
I've been there and done that.
Tank looks nice though.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

thanks. haha. i think i know what your saying. well at least it will suffice for now.


----------



## Bananamacho (May 11, 2008)

Is that a R400 tank, or made by cyber aqua?

I plugged in my canister filter yesterday. It doesnt give much flow really. Does yours?


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

i have no idea what brand my tank is. it has no tag when i saw it. how big is your tank?


----------



## Bananamacho (May 11, 2008)

My tank is 8 gallons. 40x26x30 cm. 

Im going to pick up some plants and stuff later today.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

some updates:

before









now









again


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The HC looks a little browner...but at least it's growing:thumbsup:


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

im worried about that. what could be the cause of it?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of fertilizer are you using, and what kind of nutrients does it have?


----------



## emrextreme (Apr 20, 2008)

It's been a little while but i wonder any progress going.


----------

